# Give Me A Reason Not To Trade In My Bionic For A Razr...



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

I've got an opportunity to get a free RAZR and Otterbox if I trade in my Bionic and Otterbox....

Please tell me some reasons why I shouldn't do this.

I do love my Bionic, FYI.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Because bionic rocks!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> I've got an opportunity to get a free RAZR and Otterbox if I trade in my Bionic and Otterbox....
> 
> Please tell me some reasons why I shouldn't do this.
> 
> I do love my Bionic, FYI.


 No removeable battery and it's pretty much the same exact thing... Pointless really...


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

You can now overclock the bionic. So whats the point.


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

+1 razr is an overclocked bionic with non removable battery and now we can overclock the bionic. Don't see the point


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

The only possible reason I can see doing it is simply for the Super Amoled + display. If you aren't big on the quality of picture then there isn't much point.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Super amoled is aiiiteee.....


----------



## alodar1 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you love the bionic, why even think about the razr. If you want the razr, and get the razr. If not,...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Its a waste of money or upgrade cause there's not much difference, besides have you seen the razr forums lately there's not much dev support for it that's a deal breaker for to me, i can almost garantee the devs are waiting for the Nexus. If you do it your gonna be sorry you did. There isn't even any themes for it yet


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

alodar1 said:


> If you love the bionic, why even think about the razr. If you want the razr, and get the razr. If not,...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Priceless


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

its basically the same thing with a better screen and non removable battery, NOW that we settled that, why dont you give me a reason to not throat punch my wifes cat.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldnt really say better. Lol not super amoled plus. Lol lower amoled screen really.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought it was a samoled HD not plus? Anyway I threw my bionic out for a new T-bolt I loved it but.... I prefer HTC devices in everyway the blue status bar was starting to give me headaches. anyway, without any bias i'd say yes, people can argue against it but the bionic has 2-3 devs pretty much so how can you throw in to the mix how a 2 week old phone has no dev support, how long did it take the bionic? But the trade itself is a good deal imo . But it all comes down to your preference.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

The bionic is just a stronger platform. The Razr is a marketing ploy. It's the same processor, same amount of RAM, same locked friggin' bootloader... just a different form factor. The razr is thinner, but at the price of a non-removable battery. The screen is LED, but in my opinion it looks oversaturated and it's not all that crisp. It's obviously a very person choice so it's up to you. But that's my 2 cents...


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> I thought it was a samoled HD not plus? Anyway I threw my bionic out for a new T-bolt I loved it but.... I prefer HTC devices in everyway the blue status bar was starting to give me headaches. anyway, without any bias i'd say yes, people can argue against it but the bionic has 2-3 devs pretty much so how can you throw in to the mix how a 2 week old phone has no dev support, how long did it take the bionic? But the trade itself is a good deal imo . But it all comes down to your preference.


My point exactly, the bionic only has 2 or 3 Devs so all the available Devs aren't going to spend their money or waste an upgrade on the razr knowing the Nexus is around the corner a phone that will have way more development potential then the Razr.... I mean its simple if developing is your thing why not get a Development friendly device?


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea I wouldn't really try and compare the 2 devices as far as developer support goes because the razr just came out. In my opinion Im keeping my bionic over the razr because I love the form factor and design of it and it has a removable battery. It may seem like a removable battery is nothing to be concerned about but to someone who likes to flash roms, what happens when you run into the infamous bootloop? No problem just a quick battery pu... oh wait...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

The Bionic has been out longer and more of the Bugs have been worked out. I bought the Thunderbolt on Launch day and, if I'd know how much trouble it would have given me, I'd have forgone it!. The Bionic's been out a bit and has more support and bug fixes because of that. Unless you're good with being on the bleeding edge, it doesn't hurt to wait a bit and judge how well it works and works out before you dive into it.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

scottpole said:


> Yea I wouldn't really try and compare the 2 devices as far as developer support goes because the razr just came out. In my opinion Im keeping my bionic over the razr because I love the form factor and design of it and it has a removable battery. It may seem like a removable battery is nothing to be concerned about but to someone who likes to flash roms, what happens when you run into the infamous bootloop? No problem just a quick battery pu... oh wait...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It is hard coded. Volume Down and Power button simulates a battery pull. Also, When the screen goes black, Hold Power and both Volume buttons to get boot menu.

Battery pull is not needed.


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

For those who, with absolutely no support other than 'it rocks', love the bionic...justify keeping a phone that cannot reliably keep a data connection. And don't talk like its not an issue with the phone, because that's now clearly the case.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

The key differences are the battery, the overall design, and the screen. A processor OC'd by 20% will not be terribly noticeable in day-to-day workings when the UI overlay is as comparatively light as the new Blur. And the specs beyond those are virtually identical, with a very very (very) small chance that the RAZR may get an unlocked bootloader first (if at all) since the int'l version can be unlocked (I wouldn't hold my breath on this one though).

So, choose your preferences, and take the device that has the most in its favor:

BIONIC vs. ||||RAZR

removable battery ||||non-removable (without a significant amount of work, at least)

qHD PenTile screen(great in sun) ||||qHD SuperAMOLED Advanced screen (PenTile is less noticeable, more saturated colors)

close to other recent Moto designs ||||super-thin, all ports are at the top of the phone, side lock switch

edit: post removed all my spacing, so I tried to make it easier to read.


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I really don't like all the ports on top.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> It is hard coded. Volume Down and Power button simulates a battery pull. Also, When the screen goes black, Hold Power and both Volume buttons to get boot menu.
> 
> Battery pull is not needed.


Of course lol! Thank you droidth3ory.
The razr seems a little more intriguing now. I want the galaxy nexus though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

ANSWER: GALAXY NEXUS


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> Its a waste of money or upgrade cause there's not much difference, besides have you seen the razr forums lately there's not much dev support for it that's a deal breaker for to me, i can almost garantee the devs are waiting for the Nexus. If you do it your gonna be sorry you did. There isn't even any themes for it yet


You need to stop trolling, Rootz is not the entire android community.

There's about 3 themes out right now, deodexing is a work in progress, EU users have fastboot files and a leaked OTA... Most of our RAZR devs are waiting on a SBF for US,


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> You need to stop trolling, Rootz is not the entire android community.
> 
> There's about 3 themes out right now, deodexing is a work in progress, EU users have fastboot files and a leaked OTA... Most of our RAZR devs are waiting on a SBF for US,


TROLLING? REALLY? you sound a little BUTT hurt guy in the mean time keep waiting Lol! By the time the ball gets rolling for the razr it would be irrelevent nobody will care even you would probably want a new phone by then


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Uh, yeah. You are trolling. Not even doing a good job either, painfully obvious buddy. Painfully obvious.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> Uh, yeah. You are trolling. Not even doing a good job either, painfully obvious buddy. Painfully obvious.


If u have a Razr why are u trolling over here anyway? Dude asked a question we answered it so what's your problem

I can't believe im actually going back and forth with some random guy on here I know im better than that. My apologies


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

i use an extended battery in my bionic and can just make it till bed time "sometimes". so without being able to put an extended battery in the razr, i dont think it would last long enough for me. i did concider useing my upgrade on the razr but quickly came to my senses.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> It is hard coded. Volume Down and Power button simulates a battery pull. Also, When the screen goes black, Hold Power and both Volume buttons to get boot menu.
> 
> Battery pull is not needed.


Yes but all andys are like that. On my d2 you press and hold the buttons on both sides of the physical keyboard, our bionics can be rebooted by holding volume up/down and power. Ive never pulled my battery when this phone locks up.
But i have to agree on the cheap plastic non gorilla glass galaxy nexus. Im probably gonna get one because its my hobby to hack androids and these phones are barely able to be hacked. Im not talking about the og droid, never had one. But my d2 was awesome once 2nd init came around. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Shuhead24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Enjoy your 4 hours of battery life


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Cuz my bionic is running at 1.5ghz and smokes the rzr rezound and gnex and still gets better batt life... bionic has more roms and themez..screen rules in the sun.. no top portz.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the only reason this thread has legs is because we don't have anything to flash. But I'll chime in as my BIONIC is set up sweet and zipping along too... 
If you have a chance to get another phone that is give or take as good as the one you have.. maybe better at this or that then heck yeah why not. I got a chance to root my fiancée's droid inc last night and played with miui and then installed cm7. It was fun messing with what was new to me - even though it was a single core processor etc. (Still a smooth phone.. would like to try more of the roms but only had overnight.)
Anyway... new phone? clocked higher? sleek design? as likely to get ics? heck yeah!
By now op prob has made decision... did I miss it?


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Cuz my bionic is running at 1.5ghz and smokes the rzr rezound and gnex and still gets better batt life... bionic has more roms and themez..screen rules in the sun.. no top portz.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


What ROM are you on?

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

No one has convinced me not to...main concern is if there will be a lack of dev on rzr


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

Not to sound sarcastic, but it's a very subjective thing. What one person sees as a great phone, another will see a POS.

Make a list of your must have features. Make a Pros/Cons list for each phone. Whichever phone has more Pros than Cons, get it.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

_base2 said:


> What ROM are you on?
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


No roms. Stock rooted.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

I own both the razr and bionic. I bought the bionic knowing it's the same thing as a razr. Know why I bought it? Look at it. . Its a thing of beauty


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok...im trading it for a.nexus next week.


----------



## Godrik1210 (Aug 22, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> Ok...im trading it for a.nexus next week.


How are you trading it? And is it straight up trade?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> Ok...im trading it for a.nexus next week.


 I don't think there is a trade option...


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

If it's within 14 days you can exchange it provided you pay the restocking fee.


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

I've got an inside man.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

be careful when u speak on this matter, you might get attacked by one of those Razr Boys like I did earlier in this thread Lol!


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> be careful when u speak on this matter, you might get attacked by one of those Razr Boys like I did earlier in this thread Lol!


+1. Hate that shitte.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## c0ff33 (Nov 29, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> Ok...im trading it for a.nexus next week.


Why so excited about the Nexus? It does have ICS, but when the other recent phones get it, comparisons may come down to hardware, and Moto might start looking REALLY good again.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

c0ff33 said:


> Why so excited about the Nexus? It does have ICS, but when the other recent phones get it, comparisons may come down to hardware, and Moto might start looking REALLY good again.


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

The dock for the RAZR seems totally unwieldily.


----------

